# How do you store your pen kits



## jimdude

I spent several hours today rounding up my pen kits looking for a nice Sierra.  Didn't find it and I started thinking that I need a way to store them.  How do you store your pen kits until needed?


----------



## sbell111

Each kit type gets its own bin.  Those that we make tons of get a bin for each finish.  The ends of the bin get a label stating what is inside and the bins get stacked below a work table for easy access.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

Basically these type of storage "tubs" are the best way.  I use smaller shoe box size.  I DO however use the Exact same tub to transport to my work to shows








sbell111 said:


> Each kit type gets its own bin.  Those that we make tons of get a bin for each finish.  The ends of the bin get a label stating what is inside and the bins get stacked below a work table for easy access.


----------



## rherrell

Tackle boxes from the Wal Mart sporting goods section.


----------



## papaturner

This is my method,seems to do quiet well.


----------



## paintspill

wow. i almost commented, till i saw those pictures. i think i'm going to organize my shop now.


----------



## PenMan1

STORAGE BINS? Storage bins? You don't need no stinking storage bins! Just open up all those little baggies and dump all the parts on the work bench with all the other parts, pieces and dust bunnies!

That way, you can start each session in a fun and festive Holiday mood. AN EASTER EGG HUNT, every time you go to the shop.....HOW EXCITING!

(well actually, that was NEVER my intent, but seems to be the way it always works out). I actually bought a bunch of those storage bins, but I can remember where I put them.

Submitted with tongue in cheek


----------



## sbell111

Holz Mechaniker said:


> Basically these type of storage "tubs" are the best way.  I use smaller shoe box size.  I DO however use the Exact same tub to transport to my work to shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each kit type gets its own bin.  Those that we make tons of get a bin for each finish.  The ends of the bin get a label stating what is inside and the bins get stacked below a work table for easy access.
Click to expand...

The bins that I use are 10.5" x 8" x7".


----------



## Alzey

This has worked well for me.  I turn in the garage and assembly in the house. It allows me to carry the kits to and from the garage.


----------



## jcm71

I keep mine in old 3.5 and 5.25 floppy disk cases.  Have several of each and they work nicely.


----------



## 76winger

How about cardboard boxes with dividers? 

Cheap and keeps them on order when you don't have a lot in stock.


----------



## allisnut

*peg board!*

Boy, I feel like an odd ball.  My kits are hanging on peg board above my bench.  I have my lathe about 3' out in front of my bench, so I turn the pen, the I just have to turn around and take a step to the final assembly area.  I try to keep the bushings hanging on the same peg as the kits.

Adam


----------



## Kretzky

I too use the stackable plastic shoebox approach.
Sometimes (if I don't use a lot of that kit) I'll put more than one kit in each box, seperated by a labelled card divider.
I also put a label inside at the end of each box (readable through the side) telling me what kits are in each box, that way I don't have to open the boxes to see what's inside . I can also swap & switch the boxes/ kits if I need to rearrange without the hassel of removing permanently attached labels.
Hope that helps
David


----------



## Mason Kuettel

allisnut said:


> Boy, I feel like an odd ball.  My kits are hanging on peg board above my bench.  I have my lathe about 3' out in front of my bench, so I turn the pen, the I just have to turn around and take a step to the final assembly area.  I try to keep the bushings hanging on the same peg as the kits.
> 
> Adam



Mine are this way as well.  I have limited peg space so some of the more common kits are kept in bins.


----------



## 1080Wayne

USPS small flat rate boxes


----------



## skiprat

I took this picture a few years ago. The only thing that has changed is the image on the laptop screen. :biggrin:


----------



## bradh

I use a series of tilt out storage bins of different sizes, like this one:
You can see when you are out, and I add a label for the kit type and finish. I pull the ink refills from the kit so they store easier.


----------



## MarkD

I have all my kits hanging on pegboard using various length pegboard hooks. I have one kit/plating per hook. Some of the more popular kits/plating have several hooks.


----------



## dogcatcher

I scored a set up like these a few years ago, each unit is about 1 foot square with 6 bins in each.  A hardware store had changed the wholesaler of their nuts and bolts and sold these cases.  I got everything except the flat trays sitting in the top. that even included several hundred nuts, bolts, and washer that were left in them.  I have them in my shop at home and some in my shop area in New Mexico.   With these I also use plastic shoe boxes that stack on top of them.  Sadly I could use another set of these bins.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks

http://www.harborfreight.com/mercha...-sale/24-divider-storage-container-94458.html

Right now HF has 10, 15, & 20% off coupons for entire purchase, depending on how much you spend. You can get these for as little as $2.40 each. Stack them on top of each other (what I do now), or throw together a cabinet or shelf to house them (on my to do list).


----------



## LarryDNJR

I've posted these before on http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/pen-blank-storage-100540/ 

I have 2 bins off camera on the right with pen kits in them.


----------



## LarryDNJR

bradh said:


> I use a series of tilt out storage bins of different sizes, like this one:
> You can see when you are out, and I add a label for the kit type and finish. I pull the ink refills from the kit so they store easier.





Bins, Totes & Containers | Bins-Tip Out | Akro Mils TiltView™ 5 Bin, 23-5/8"W x 5-3/8"D x 6-1/2"H | B820379 - GlobalIndustrial.com


----------



## raar25

Pegboard here.


----------

